# Problem mit Zurück-Button



## Joker (5. Jan 2008)

habe hier ein kleines Registrierungsformular mit JSF. Die diversen Daten (Loginname, Passwort, EMailadresse) werden über Validatoren validiert. Jetzt möchte ich einen Button einfügen, mit dem man wieder auf die vorherige jsp zurück geleitet wird. Das klappt im Prinzip auch, allerdings nur dann, wenn die Daten korrekt ausgefüllt wurden, und damit die Validatoren nicht anspringen. Das ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, natürlich soll das jederzeit funktionieren, auch wenn noch überhaupt nichts angegeben wurde.

Wie kann ich die Validatoren umgehen, vorher abschalten, etc...?


----------



## maki (5. Jan 2008)

Sieh dir mal das immediate Attribut an.


----------



## Joker (5. Jan 2008)

manchmal sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 

Danke.


----------

